# Buy/Sell Used Makeup?



## allThingsGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey all, 

I don't know my way around Specktra that well, but I am looking for the forum where we can buy and sell used makeup?  There are some things that I can't swap for and I would love to see if anyone is listing them for sale here, and there are also a few things that I'd love to sell on to others that would use them.  

Can anyone please point me in the right direction?  I also tried looing on Live Journal, but, I have no idea how to find the buy/sell forum there either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been trying to find it too, but I think that you have to have a certain number of posts to access that forum. Good luck!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh....I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for letting me know.  Does anyone know how many posts or what the criteria is for seeing these forums?

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Feb 2, 2007)

You'll find the answer to your Q here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!  By any chance, do you know anything about the Live Journal stuff too?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 2, 2007)

you have to join these communities mac_cosmetics and macsaleswap and be approved to do selling and swapping on LJ.


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for this!


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_you have to join these communities mac_cosmetics and macsaleswap and be approved to do selling and swapping on LJ._

 
Can anyone join those communities or are there pre-requisites?


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

You have to have 50 posts


----------



## eeshbeesh (Mar 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried out Glambot for either purchasing or selling? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

Girl I want to know about Glambot too. Someone answer us please


----------



## Dawn (May 7, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> Girl I want to know about Glambot too. Someone answer us please


  Sorry, I have not heard of it.  Please check out our Clearance Bin!
  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

eeshbeesh said:


> Has anyone tried out Glambot for either purchasing or selling? If so, how was your experience?


how's glambot?


----------



## joekakanrb (Nov 24, 2015)

Glambot is amazing!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 28, 2015)

joekakanrb said:


> Glambot is amazing!!



But isn't their prices really low though? It seems from the website you could potentially only get $25 for 20 luxury brand items?


----------

